# Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits



## da_baerli (9. September 2008)

*Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*

hallo liebe Leute

Ich hab ein großes Problem:

Als ich letztens den pc wieder angeschalten habe , war die Übertragungsrate nur noch bei 52 M/bits statt der normalen 300. An was kann das liegen ???
Ich habe ein Wlan Fritzbox 7270 und eine d-link karte mit 3 antennen.

kann es etwa an einer dem neuinstallierten hamachi liegen???

hoffe auf schnelle und aufschluss reiche antworten


----------



## rob21 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*

Test doch mal die Geschwindigkeit mit einem Dateitransfer...kann auch sein dass es sich nur um einen Anzeigefehler handelt.


----------



## Klutten (9. September 2008)

*AW: Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*

300 MBit/s brechen oft schon nach wenigen Metern zusammen und bieten dann sofort nur noch 54 MBit/s an. Liegt es eventuell daran?


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. September 2008)

*AW: Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*

also die signalqualität hat nur bedingt was mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun.....(zumindest wenn man die Windowsstandardanzeige nutzt wo ja das aktuelle wlan, der speed und die quali angezeigt wird)
Denn da gilt:
Die Signalqualität bezieht sich auf die ausgehandelte Geschwindigkeit... d.h. Wenn die beiden Geräte nur 54mbit/s stabil hinkriegen und das aber sehr gut, hast du da halt sehr gute Qualität aber nur 54mbit/s....
man kann also nicht von der Signalqualität die angezeigt wird sagen welche Geschwindigkeit möglich ist... sondern nur wie Stabil die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit/Verbindung ist. 



Des weiteren müssen beide Geräte das gleiche Draft-N sprechen (da gibt es tlw inkompatibilitäten zwischen den Herstellern)...


----------



## ]@N (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*



Klutten schrieb:


> 300 MBit/s brechen oft schon nach wenigen Metern zusammen und bieten dann sofort nur noch 54 MBit/s an. Liegt es eventuell daran?



Bei mir sind 2 Betonwände zwischen Wlan Stick und Router 
und ich habe 245 mbit's übertragung..


----------



## gdfan (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wlan Übertragungsrate trotz sehr guter Verbindung nur auf 52 statt 300 M/bits*

Kann das sein das deine Wlan-karte kein Draft-N kann??


----------

